# [Help] White Spot / Growth on angelfish



## JaM3z (Nov 30, 2009)

I’ve just got back home from being away on business for 2 month's, i've had my girlfriend looking after my planted tank and obviously something has gone very very wrong.

She called me about a week ago to tell me that a white pimple has appeared on my angelfish, the pimple protrudes from the fish by about 2mm and there is no redness or soreness around the pimple, its defiantly not ich as i keep my tank at 86F and all my fish have been acclimatising to this temperature over a 8 month period and thus far have been fine.

I'm about to remove my angelfish from my planted tank into a quarantine tank i’ve just set up but i’ve no idea what to treat it with because i don’t know what the problem is in the first place.

No other fish in the tank have shown any kind of illness / spots / growths on there body.

This is a picture of said angelfish Imageshack - spotgk

The growth / spot is about 2mm round and sticks out about 2mm, the end of it does look sort of "fuzzy"

I've really no idea if this is a fungal or bacterial infection and would really like someone to point me in the right direction so i can hopefully medicate this fish.

Tank: 55 Gal, heavily planted, 3x 54W T5 lighting, dosed with flourish excel + diy CO2, dry mixed ferts, eheim 2026 filter.

Stocked with:

2x Marble Angels
2x Kribensus
6x Bronze Cory’s
2x Pepper Cory’s
1x Dragon Gobie
2x Golden Long Fin Rams
9x Harlequins
1x Pandagarra
1x Glass Catfish


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am no expert on fish diseases,but have seen similar pimples from time to time on fish I have cared for. No redness or swelling is good thing. Is possible that twice weekly water changes of 25 to 30 percent for a few weeks might help fish to combat possible parasite on it's own without the use of medications. If fish begins to go off feed, or pimple gets worse,,then I might look for medication such as Metronidazole and treat as per directions.


----------



## JaM3z (Nov 30, 2009)

Well i seperated him into my 10 Gal quarantene tank and added 4 teaspoons of marine salt to the water, as soon as a put him in the white lump on the side of him had fallen off and left behind a red sore.

Ive added some maracyn to the tank also and will just monitor him for a few days to see if the sore heals up.

Anyone have any idea as to what the problem could be?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Did the sick fish have lethargic movements, flashing or rubbing on decor,loss of appetite??
Any other fish showing signs?


----------



## JaM3z (Nov 30, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Did the sick fish have lethargic movements, flashing or rubbing on decor,loss of appetite??
> Any other fish showing signs?


No, he looked perfectly fine deffinatly no loss of appetite as he would quite happily scoff brineshrimp with no problems, no other fish in the tank have anything wrong with them and all look perfectly fine i cant see there being anything wrong with the water quality seeming as my rams are breeding again.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd not assume necessarily the water is fine just cause some fish reproduce. To really ensure the water is intact, test with liquid test set.
It may well be rather a injury caused by someone in the tank, rather then a fungus or bacterial infection. As the fish show's no other signs and you said it healed off quick.
Just be thankful it did


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had this happen. Most likely the fish had an injury from being nipped and it developed a bacterial infection. What I did was just do some extra water changes to keep the water as clean as possible and it would just clear up on its own. Since it has some redness to it using the Maracyn will help heal also. I would not use salt and Maracyn at the same time though, as some meds may already contain salt.


----------



## fishkeeper75 (Jan 10, 2015)

*White patch/spot on my angel fish*

Hi, today 24th Apr, 2015, and on 21st Apr evening I used about 2 mg Potassium permanganate and rock-salt (about 100 gms) in my 350 ltr. tank. It is a new tank just about 3 weeks and I am collecting fishes of my choice. Presently I have some juvenile fishes of 1.5-2.5 inches of body size (with fin they may reach up to 3-5 inches),
•	2 Ghost Veil Angelfishes
•	1 Marble Angelfish
•	1 Leopard Veil Angelfish
•	2 Philippines Blue Angelfishes

Due to some sudden rain fall, the temperature came down (my tank temperature was 27C at that time on 22nd Apr, 2015) so I could not do the partial water change after 24 hrs. On 23rd morning I could not check the fishes (it's absolutely my negligence). On the same day I found a white patch on one of my angelfishes. Immediately today morning I have made a 20% WC. I noticed from yesterday evening, the injured fish is moving quite well and had some tetrabit in the night. 

I could not take the snap of my fish but here for the reference I have got some picture for different sites (site owners please forgive me:-().

View attachment 548970

Picture 1 
View attachment 548978

Picture 2

The spot in my angel fish looks like the first picture and it has a border around the wound. But as we see the distinct white border in the 2nd picture it is not like that.

Is it some kind of disease of any bacterial/fungal infection? I am unable to get the reason and treatment for the same. Please help me if anyone have the solution for the same.


----------

